# Has anyone been wild camping in the Peak district



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I don't know why but now I am on the mend from my back op I have an urge to go wild camping in the Peak district. 
I don't know why, we always use aires and france passion when in Europe but in the UK tend to stick to CC sites. 
I just feel like time away with no planning, Derbyshire is only an hour or 2 away but I just fancy some away days with the freedom of maybe staying over. 
Do they enforce the no camping in car parks? 
Anyone have any places they reccomend? 
JP


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Exis*

In your Exis, you should be able to find many places.

I do so a lot of folk wildcamping in the Peaks. Do you use pubs? a lot of pubs seem to allow overnighting on the carparks!

Its only 45 mins for us to the peak district but we tend to use campsites.

If I think of any spots, will let you know.

TM


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are 4 in the MHF database. I also believe there is a spot near the base of Mam Tor, Castleton.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There are 4 wildcamping spots and 1 pub stopover in the peak district listed in the MHF database.

Look on the campsite map here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Exis*



teemyob said:


> Do you use pubs?
> TM


Does pinocchio have a wooden W***Y ? 
I never thought of that, a nice days walking with the dogs, followed by a pint by a roaring fire. 
Thanks 
James


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've always found if you ask in a pub nicely and say you'll have a few drinks and a meal they let you stay in the car park.

The Royal Oak at Wetton also has camping (basically a field!) behind it which you can stay over for a fiver a night.

Griff


----------

